# QLD: Lake Orr on the Gold Coast



## dongo12 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello,

I've been a member of this forum for a while now. But this will be my first post! 
So I've wanted to get into kayak fishing for a while now, as the canals of the Gold Coast is a beautiful place to be doing it! I didnt have much money to play with, so have sort of been waiting for a bargain to present itself. A few weeks ago came across a garage sale where I happily purchased my first yak! It is an Old Town Loon 111 in ferrari red. I am stoked because it was sold to me for a very good price, and is in mint condition.
Since then I have installed 2 flush mount rod holders without compromising the hull, and plan to buy a RAM-117 rod holder once I can justify a use for it.

Anyways, been out for a test run a few times on Tallebudgera creek since making the purchase. It is a beautiful place to have a leisurely paddle, not many fish but full of stringrays.
Today I went out with a friend onto Lake Orr 2mins from the house and uni. We were trolling $4 kmart double jointed lures up from the boat ramp to Lake Herron (the 25m depth one) and back without any hits. On the way back a we trolled through the walk bridge to near Christine Ave when my friends lure got hit. After an epic 5min battle, we netted the fish, this was followed by 10mins of elated yelling and 5 fives. We trolled past the same area again 15mins later and I was on!! the drag was screaming and the rod was bent over, I cant remember the last time I caught a fish that had pulled the drag this hard, my fish surfaced and it was a slightly larger model than the previous one, measuring at 42cm.

My backside was wet and numb so we decided to call it a day. Total time on the water 2hrs. Fish caught 2. Residual joy levels 10/10. Future risk of wagging uni to go fishing = high

dongo12


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice way to get started!
Well done.

Puk


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish mate but if you want cheaper rod holders and lures have a look on ebay but just do your homework before you buy anything cause if something is too good to be true then it's proberly crap. Scored 5 vibes for $13 with postage and saw the same one's in bcf for $12 each.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice yak mate congrats,i like chasing trevally as you said they go hard and are top fun.
Clarkey


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome start to your yak fishing life. Great fish to catch and not bad to eat.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice trev mate theres some good fish in that water . Might see you out there one day .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice trevors mate, and you bought well in getting the Loon as it will serve you well.


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

great trevs guys,seen them in orr twice that size so look forward to seeing your new yak up on the plane  congrats


----------



## Mustang (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done Dongo
Hope there isn't a silent R there.... Just kidding,
Good work on the Trevs and looks like you are well and truely HOOKED....  
Sorry to say it will cost you more and more now as you will come across heaps of toys to add to the Yak.

Enjoy Brett ;-)


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

good start


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great spot i will have to give it a go !! Very nice yak you got there, i do like the look of some of those Old Town craft.


----------

